

Comment Thread for "ZeroCater is hiring a developer" - heretohelp

Post any experiences you've had interacting with the guys at ZeroCater or with the company as a customer. Ideally, so that a prospective employee would better know whom they'd be working with.
======
tb303
A company I worked with in SF used ZeroCater, so I was a customer.

As a service, they are awesome. I have food allergies and they were on the
ball, making sure i always had options. They've got a great feedback loop and
it's obvious how it informed future decisions. Honestly, if they had a Palo
Alto branch, we'd be all over it.

As people, they seemed equally as awesome. I enjoyed our communication. Every
time I left specific feedback on something (such as "these sandwiches weren't
really as good as the ones from that other vietnamese place you also cater"
they'd respond with text indicating action or appreciation.

tl;dr AAAA+++ SELLER WOULD HIGHLY RECOMMEND

~~~
smsm42
I concur. We are currently a customer of ZC, and compared to what happened
before we were, it's an immense improvement. And they really care about the
feedback we provide, too. Great idea, great execution.

